# Sultan Kosen



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hey, anybody has news about the turkish giant discovered by a Galatasaray scout 1-2 years ago ? I know he sould playing with youth team.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I heard some stories he will only live for few more years...


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

There is a thread about him at InterBasket.Net. 

It's reported that he was released and allowed to go back to his village. Supposedly he had vision problems and podiatric problems as well. He's been on Galatasaray's inactive list for the entire season, so I think he has returned home.

Matt


----------

